# Old Isomac Zafiro



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

9 or 10 year old Isomac Zafiro sat here doing nothing. Steam valve is jammed, but main machine works, still makes an espresso. the group head has been lubricated with molikote regularly. Pump is quite noisy.

It been fed on filtered water and descaled.

Externally it is in good condition, no dents , a few scratches here and there, but still looks good.

It is just taking up counter space, so I wonder if it's worth selling for a nominal amount (as a project for someone) or just scrapping?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Photos ??


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

@El carajillo

  20200614_172909 by uh_simon, on Flickr

  20200614_172920 by uh_simon, on Flickr

  20200614_172944 by uh_simon, on Flickr


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It definitely shouldn't be scrapped. It can be bought up to a respectable condition. it has a patina commensurate with age, the brightwork a bit swirly...but should make a good fixer up for someone considering a Gaggia classic. Or even a tinkerer, willing to put a modern temperature control system in and replace that old bulb thermostat. For someone cash strapped for a little bit of work and expense they could get into prosumer grade coffee. if they were creative they might even be able to upgrade to a balljoint steam valve and arm and put something else in the hole for the old steam arm on the front panel.

I uploaded a few photos into a little album that might help someone looking to revitalise the machine. I used a Zaffiro for many years back in 1995 ish prior to actually testing/reviewing one in 2005.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/YVazrMGJ1SXVBQ1Y8


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Definitely don't scrap it. It will make a very nice project. Think of a reasonable price and post it in the for sale section. I'll keep a look out ... 😄


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

I wont scrap it - 😀 Anyone care to suggest what a reasonable price might be......

The brightwork should polish up quite nicely - it is a bit dusty from no use!! but actually externally it is in reasonable condition.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

For a project needing work, I would think about £60 to £80 (in lieu of the extras pictured - would it include the purple Crocs?) plus postage. After work, it should be a nicer machine than the Classic or Silvia.

But of course, someone may be prepared to pay more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Norvin said:


> For a project needing work, I would think about £60 to £80 (in lieu of the extras pictured - would it include the purple Crocs?) plus postage. After work, it should be a nicer machine than the Classic or Silvia.
> 
> But of course, someone may be prepared to pay more.


 I'm just waiting for a certain member to offer £30 inc delivery now


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Unless I'm missing something, you don't indicate where you are.

Jon.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

xpresso said:


> Unless I'm missing something, you don't indicate where you are.
> 
> Jon.


 I dont, that is true. I am in the UK, in Hertfordshire.


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Ooh, this is really interesting - I do like a challenge. I'm pretty new round here, so don't know if it's allowed to express an interest here or whether I need to wait until it goes into the For Sale section?

(I'm in Manchester, so collecting isn't really an option at the moment.)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

ZiggyMarley said:


> I dont, that is true. I am in the UK, in Hertfordshire.


 As much as I would dearly enjoy another challenge after the Expobar overhaul, distance is a wee bit to far.

Jon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It's a valuation thread still... not a FS bread.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It's a valuation thread still... not a FS bread.


 indeed - haven't really decided what to do yet.

I am intrinsically lazy so nothing may happen until i really need to retrieve the counter space. At the moment we are mainly pour over with a Chemex and the odd espresso with a Wacaco Nanopresso (which is surprisingly good). I am hand grinding for espresso and we use the rancilio rocky for pour over. We roast our own beans on a Gene-Cafe Roaster.


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Looks like I got all my etiquette wrong here - assuming @MediumRoastSteam's post above was at least partly aimed towards me.

It's not my intention to say the wrong thing in the wrong place. As you can see, I'm still a newbie here, and all forums have their own rules (both written, and unwritten). I did check the pinned thread at the top of this forum and I didn't think I'd gone against it.

However, I'll keep quiet and just watch the For Sale forum. My apologies all.

PS @ZiggyMarley - interesting to hear about the Wacaco - I'd been looking at a handpresso to take camping, but this is an interesting alternative


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

stockportman said:


> Looks like I got all my etiquette wrong here - assuming @MediumRoastSteam's post above was at least partly aimed towards me.
> 
> It's not my intention to say the wrong thing in the wrong place. As you can see, I'm still a newbie here, and all forums have their own rules (both written, and unwritten). I did check the pinned thread at the top of this forum and I didn't think I'd gone against it.
> 
> ...


 Its only your thoughts, thinking out loud, day dreaming..... there's not a problem...

Jon.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Right... I just realised I wrote "a FS bread" and not "thread". 

I only said that because someone asked where the person was based. Giving it's a valuation thread, I wouldn't expect that info to be available anyway.

Not aimed at anyone.

Enjoy the discussion!


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Right... I just realised I wrote "a FS bread" and not "thread".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I WAS wondering what "full-sized bread" was, to be honest ????

Fair enough - cheers for the reply ????



xpresso said:


> Its only your thoughts, thinking out loud, day dreaming..... there's not a problem...
> 
> Jon.


 Cheers @xpresso


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Right... I just realised I wrote "a FS bread" and not "thread".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We're digressing here I know, but its handy to have peoples approximate location in their profile, whether its selling, gauging peoples interest, even extending to helping with problems, interacting ..... ????????????.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

xpresso said:


> We're digressing here I know, but its handy to have peoples approximate location in their profile, whether its selling, gauging peoples interest, even extending to helping with problems, interacting ..... 😇😇😇.
> 
> Jon.


 I agree but only a very small % of people do it....don't know why.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I agree but only a very small % of people do it....don't know why.


 i didnt because i didnt know you could !!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

stockportman said:


> PS @ZiggyMarley - interesting to hear about the Wacaco - I'd been looking at a handpresso to take camping, but this is an interesting alternative


 @stockportman do a search for Nanopresso and there are loads of threads where people comment about them. I might add my 2p worrth to one them


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

ZiggyMarley said:


> @stockportman do a search for Nanopresso and there are loads of threads where people comment about them. I might add my 2p worrth to one them


 Cheers - will do - just need to find the hours in the day to do it!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> It definitely shouldn't be scrapped. It can be bought up to a respectable condition. it has a patina commensurate with age, the brightwork a bit swirly...but should make a good fixer up for someone considering a Gaggia classic. Or even a tinkerer, willing to put a modern temperature control system in and replace that old bulb thermostat. For someone cash strapped for a little bit of work and expense they could get into prosumer grade coffee. if they were creative they might even be able to upgrade to a balljoint steam valve and arm and put something else in the hole for the old steam arm on the front panel.
> 
> I uploaded a few photos into a little album that might help someone looking to revitalise the machine. I used a Zaffiro for many years back in 1995 ish prior to actually testing/reviewing one in 2005.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/YVazrMGJ1SXVBQ1Y8


@DavecUK I am in the process of resurrecting this old Zaffiro and was hoping to pick your brains. I have so far spent a lot if time stripping down, cleaning and descaling everything. I am rebuilding the group this afternoon. You have mentioned the poor temperature management because of the bulb thermostat in a couple of threads and was hoping you could steer me in the right direction to improve this. I can't really afford a PID at the moment but one could be a future upgrade. Thanks in advance.

Matt

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ChilledMatt said:


> @DavecUK I am in the process of resurrecting this old Zaffiro and was hoping to pick your brains. I have so far spent a lot if time stripping down, cleaning and descaling everything. I am rebuilding the group this afternoon. You have mentioned the poor temperature management because of the bulb thermometer in a couple of threads and was hoping you could steer me in the right direction to improve this. I can't really afford a PID at the moment but one could be a future upgrade. Thanks in advance.


 It is what it is....you can put a birds beak knob (or chicken head knob) on the adjuster on the spindle of the potentiometer and try to adjust it, but there is quite a wide dead band. You would also need some way to measure the brew temperature accurately and LOTS of patience, as you have to wait 15 minutes after each adjustment. The adjustment knob I fitted to mine is on the top left. It makes it easier to turn the spindle to adjust temperature. I did find that from the factory mine was way out when I tested brew temperature using my version of a Scace II some 18 years ago.









That photo takes me back. Imagine the Zaffiro and a few HXs were about the only machines you could get in the UK


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> That photo takes me back. Imagine the Zaffiro and a few HXs were about the only machines you could get in the UK


Times have definitely changed. Included with the Zaffiro was a "Getting the best from your Zaffiro" booklet (written by you?) and a 2006 Bella Barista catalogue.









Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I actually owned a Zafiro long before I reviewed one <lol>, the booklet was a long time ago. Can't even remember what I wrote now....some old tosh no doubt. I seem to remember I thought the wiring was messy. The user guide was OK I think.

Look at the price £589 how things have changed, though in relative terms.... I think machines are actually cheaper now and have a lot more features.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Look at the price £589 how things have changed, though in relative terms.... I think machines are actually cheaper now and have a lot more features.


 £589 in 2006 adjusted for inflation is around £858 - that's not miles off a MaraX!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lhavelund said:


> £589 in 2006 adjusted for inflation is around £858 - that's not miles off a MaraX!


 Even though it't not even remotely comparable to a MaraX. The Millennium or Andreja Premium are closer examples.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Even though it't not even remotely comparable to a MaraX. The Millennium or Andreja Premium are closer examples.


 I don't know the machine very well, so a fair point re: comparison - I suppose the monetary value was the primary thought I had in mind. I can see you were quite complimentary of the Zafirro at the time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

lhavelund said:


> I don't know the machine very well, so a fair point re: comparison - I suppose the monetary value was the primary thought I had in mind. I can see you were quite complimentary of the Zafirro at the time.


 At the price performance of it there was not much else to choose from back in the day, the expobar office pulser perhaps.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> At the price performance of it there was not much else to choose from back in the day, the expobar office pulser perhaps.


Your review of the pulser is what started me off down this rabbit hole!  - went to Bella Barista - back in 2015 - they didn't stock that anymore. Conversation flows and I walked out with a Rocket Cellini HX. 3 months after (machine returned to base) and I'm back at BB and walked out with a Profitec P-700. . Now with the Pavoni for sale, and looking at Dave's more recent reviews.... let's hope I don't come back with a Vesuvius this time!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

ChilledMatt said:


> Times have definitely changed. Included with the Zaffiro was a "Getting the best from your Zaffiro" booklet (written by you?) and a 2006 Bella Barista catalogue.


 I found those about 10 minutes before you turned up to collect.....forgot I'd even had them


----------

